# LED Headlights - 2017 VW Tiguan



## vcharmoy79 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hey All,

was looking to change my headlight bulbs to LED bulbs and was wondering if anyone had any experience with the DDM lights.

http://www.ddmtuning.com/Product-Categories/LED-Bulbs-Accessories/Headlights/Saber-LED-Bulbs

Also if anyone has an experience with any others. Just trying not to spend a fortune on the lights as i would like to change the DRL/High beams eventually also.


Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi, are you are referring to the Tiguan with the halogen housing and H7 bulb? 

The Tiguan it is tricky as you need adapters and t-taps, we have the no-tap adapters that are required to install your bulb.

We only suggest HID from our experience and testing, the LEDs do not produce as much light and does not produce a good beam angle - our H7RC will have everything you need:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

You can find all LEDs for your Tiguan here:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-tiguan-all-years-trims

It won't blind anyone and creates a nice cut-off that lights up the road, here is a video:






Please let us know if you have any questions as it can be tricky. 


Thank you


----------

